# My recipe for a good German rumpotjie



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

Frank: Andere Grund warum muss ich dir besuchen!


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Hell Frank!
Now I know why that rum potjie hit me so hard!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> Hell Frank!
> Now I know why that rum potjie hit me so hard!!! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Was this rum potjie lekker or not ? By all the fruit sugar and aroma from the berrys and fruits you can not taste the strong alcohol.
Please visit me again at the first weekend of December, then you can learn more of my special drinks:angel:

Cheers Boet


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Rum Potjie*



Karoojager said:


> Was this rum potjie lekker or not ? By all the fruit sugar and aroma from the berrys and fruits you can not taste the strong alcohol.
> Please visit me again at the first weekend of December, then you can learn more of my special drinks:angel:
> 
> Cheers Boet


Frank,
It looks nice!!Would love to to try some.
Regards
Philip


----------



## Badger SA (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Frank

I cannot wait to try that stuff again  , I think my liver passed out that evening too.

Cheers boetie


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> Frank,
> It looks nice!!Would love to to try some.
> Regards
> Philip


Philip, if this Rum Potjie is ripe, I send one liter to you.
The fruits are for Belinda and the liquid stuff is for you.
But be carefull, the fruits are very strong.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

And Me?
Please think of me when you send such nice fruits

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

mogodu said:


> And Me?
> Please think of me when you send such nice fruits
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


Stefan, this year all my mates in S.A. get a christmas potjie from me.:wink:
You and Martie are evidently on my list.

Cheers Boetie


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Frank - there are only two words for this - one in the evening and one in the morning. First word is 'lekker'. Second word is 'eina'.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

That looks like just the ticket to get a person through a cold Canadian Winter! :mg:

I don't think I'd be able to get it by Customs though (they don't like flammable liquids _or_ fruits on aircraft!), so I guess I'll have to make my own...sounds like an amazing way to get warm! Cheers!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

So mates, today I added the last ingredient ( cinnamon 3 bars ) by the fruits and rum.
By our last pocker chip shooting five weeks ago some german and one S.A. mates took a probation, all they was happy, satisfied and the one or other drunken by my rumpotjie.
I think in end of this month I will send out my special presents that you all have a remembrance at me in christmastime.
I promise you all, by my decanting of this fine stuff, me and my liver will think at each of you.

Cheers

Frank


----------

